# دليل عملي لمساعدة مالكي ومشغلي سفن الصيد



## marine_eng (14 أغسطس 2007)

معلومات أساسية

لايزال صيد الأسماك يعد الوسيلة التي تستخدم الطاقة بصورة أكثر كثافة لإنتاج الأغذية في العالم اليوم، ويعتمد اعتمادا كاملا تقريبا على محركات الاحتراق الداخلي التي تعتمد على الوقود. ولا توجد حتى الآن أي بوادر تشير إلى أي مصدر آخر للطاقة يمكن أن يحل محل محرك الاحتراق الداخلي في المدى المتوسط أو القريب. ولا تزال هذه الصناعة تتعرض لأسعار الوقود العالمية ولا يمكن الافتراض بأن هذه الأسعار ستظل ثابتة إلى ما لا نهاية. والواقع أنه في ظل معدل الاستهلاك الحالي للوقود الأحفوري، يتوقع بعض المحللين حدوث زيادات مثيرة في تكلفة الطاقة خلال ال‍ 15 إلى ال‍ 50 عاما القادمة.

وتستأثر مصايد الأسماك الصغيرة الحجم بما يقرب من نصف انتاج العالم من الأسماك، ومع أنها بصفة عامة أكثر اعتمادا على كثافة الأيدي العاملة من مصايد الأسماك الصناعية الأكبر، فإنها تتأثر بصورة متزايدة بتكاليف الطاقة. وفي البلدان النامية، وعلى الرغم من مبادرات حفظ الطاقة في الثمانينات (بعد الإرتفاع المثير في تكاليف الوقود الأحفوري)، لا تزال الميكنة آخذة في الزيادة. وتكاليف الوقود لها تأثير أكبر ليس فقط على الأسعار الاستهلاكية وإنما أيضا على صافي دخل الصيادين ومالكي الزوارق. وعند النظر إلى مستويات العمالة ونظم اقتسام التكاليف، يصبح تحسين كفاءة الطاقة والمحافظة عليها داخل مصايد الأسماك الصغيرة الحجم أمرا بالغ الأهمية من المنظور الاجتماعي.

وحجم تكاليف الطاقة في أحد مصايد الأسماك يتحدد أساسا عن طريق التكنولوجيا المستخدمة والظروف الاقتصادية المحلية، بما في ذلك الضرائب والاعانات وتكاليف العمالة والتكاليف التشغيلية. وتحدد الأرقام العادية تكاليف الطاقة بنحو أقل من 10 في المائة من إجمالي حصائل الصيد الآلي وتنخفض إلى أقل من 5 في المائة من إجمالي حصائل الوسائل السلبية مثل الصيد بالشباك.

ويجب التسليم من البداية بأن هناك اختلافات كبيرة في الاحتياجات المثلى للطاقة بين مصايد الأسماك وهي تعكس الظروف الاقتصادية المحلية والتكنولوجيا المتاحة والسياق الثقافي.
هدف هذا الدليل

هذا الدليل ليس نتاج عمل ميداني جديد؛ فهو يستعين بدلا من ذلك بالكثير من البحوث والتجارب خلال العقدين الماضيين، والتي تم تحديثها قدر المستطاع لتشمل التطورات التقنية الجديدة. ويقدم الدليل معلومات عن المجالات التقنية الرئيسية التي تؤثر على كفاءة الطاقة، وإن كان جانب من المادة المقدمة ينطبق على أي موقف خاص يتعلق بصيد الأسماك.

ويهدف الدليل إلى مساعدة مالكي ومشغلي سفن الصيد التي يصل طولها إلى حوالي 16 مترا على تحسين كفاءة الطاقة والمحافظة على هذه الكفاءة في سفنهم. ويعتمد الدليل على أساس تقني، ولكن قدمت إشارات كلما أمكن إلى الوفورات المحتملة في الطاقة والوفورات المالية التي يمكن تحقيقها عن طريق التقنيات المحسنة، والتكنولوجيات، وممارسات التشغيل. ويتناول الدليل أيضا بعض جوانب تصميم بدن السفينة وتركيب المحرك لأغراض كفاءة الطاقة، وهو أمر ينبغي أن يهم المهندسين الميكانيكيين البحريين والعاملين في مجال بناء الزوارق. وينبغي لموظفي مصلحة مصايد الأسماك والعاملين الميدانيين أيضا أن يتمكنوا من استخدام هذا الدليل لمساعدتهم في تقديم المشورة لمشغلي القطاع الخاص ولتحديد أولويات أنشطة التدخل.

وينصب تركيز الدليل بصورة حصرية على سفن إزاحة المياه ذات السرعات الأبطأ، والتي تهيمن على مصايد الأسماك الصغيرة الحجم في جميع أنحاء العالم، ولم تبذل أي محاولة لتغطية القضايا التقنية والتشغيلية المتعلقة بالسفن ذات السرعات الأعلى. غير أنه في حالات كثيرة تنطبق المبادئ الأساسية المبينة على كل من السفن ذات السرعات البطيئة والسفن ذات السرعات العالية.

وتضم المحتويات جزأين رئيسيين، الإجراءات التشغيلية و الاجراءات التقنية. ويتناول الجزء الأول التغييرات التي يمكن إحداثها لتحسين كفاءة الطاقة دون تغيير السفينة أو المعدات. وتتعلق المواضيع المطروحة للمناقشة بالتغيرات في التقنيات التشغيلية وليس بالتغيرات في التكنولوجيا. ويتعلق الجزء الثاني بدرجة أكبر بمشغلي السفن الذين يفكرون في بناء سفينة جديدة أو تجديد سفينة موجودة وتزويدها بمعدات حديثة.

ولم تبذل أي محاولة لاقتراح حلول تقنية كاملة – بسبب نطاق وتنوع سفن الصيد ضمن فئة الحجم، إذ أن محاولة للقيام بذلك سوف تكون غير مجدية. وتم إبراز المجالات الرئيسية التي يمكن فيها تحقيق كفاءة الطاقة، كما اشير، كلما أمكن، إلى الحجم المحتمل لمثل هذه المكاسب. وسوف يتحدد مغزى هذه المكاسب أساسا عن طريق كمية الطاقة المستخدمة في صيد الأسماك وكذلك عن طريق تكلفة هذه الطاقة.

وينبغي أن ينظر إلى هذا الدليل على أنه جزء من عملية صنع القرار، ومن الأمور الحتمية أنه سوف يتعين على أصحاب ومشغلي سفن الصيد التماس المزيد من المساعدة المتخصصة قبل تنفيذ الكثير من الأفكار المعروضة هنا. ويفترض وجود معرفة ميكانيكية أساسية عند تناول العديد من القضايا الكمية، ويلزم أيضا توافر قدرة حسابية.

ويجب أن تؤخذ وفورات الوقود المبينة في هذا الدليل على أنها أرقام إرشادية فقط، ولا يتحمل المؤلف أو منظمة الأغذية والزراعة (المنظمة) أي مسؤولية عن دقة هذه الأرقام أو انطباقها على مواقف معينة في مجال صيد الأسماك.
مصادر عدم كفاءة الطاقة

عند تناول مشكلة كفاءة الطاقة، من المفيد معرفة أين تضيع الطاقة في سفينة صيد وأي هذه الجوانب يمكن أن يؤثر في المشغل أو عامل بناء السفن أو الميكانيكي.

وفي سفينة صغيرة ذات سرعة بطيئة، يبين الشكل 1 التوزيع التقريبي للطاقة الناتجة عن احتراق الوقود. فلا يصل إلى المروحة (الرفاص) سوى حوالي ثلث واحد من الطاقة التي يولدها المحرك، وفي حالة سفينة صيد صغيرة ذات شباك لا يستغل من هذا بالفعل سوى ثلث واحد على عمل مفيد مثل جذب الشبكة.

وفي سفينة لا تجذب شبكة أو جرافة، لا يستخدم من الطاقة التي تصل إلى المروحة سوى:

· 35 في المائة لتحريك المروحة؛

· 27 في المائة للتغلب على مقاومة التيار؛

· 18 في المائة للتغلب على إحتكاك الجسم؛

· 17 في المائة للتغلب على المقاومة الناتجة عن بدء تشغيل المحرك واندفاعه نحو هيكل السفينة؛

· 3 في المائة للتغلب على مقاومة الهواء.

لذلك أين يمكن تحقيق المكاسب أو على الأقل تدنية الفواقد؟


الشكل 1: فواقد الطاقة في سفينة صيد صغيرة ذات شباك






المحرك.تضيع معظم الطاقة المتولدة من حرق الوقود في المحرك على شكل حرارة عن طريق أنابيب العادم ونظام التبريد، وللأسف أن المشغل لا يستطيع أن يفعل الكثير لاسترجاع هذه الطاقة بصورة مفيدة. وفي حالات معينة، يمكن استعادة بعض من هذه الطاقة عن طريق استخدام شاحن توربيني (انظر قسم المحركات) ولكن الكفاءة الحرارية لمحركات الديزل الصغيرة ذات السرعة العالية تكون منخفضة بشكل عام ولا يمكن عمل الكثير لتحسين ذلك. غير أن هناك بعض المحركات التي تعتبر أكثر كفاءة بشكل واضح في استخدام الوقود من غيرها (خاصة فيما بين الأنواع المختلفة من المحركات الخارجية). وترد تفاصيل خاصة باختيار المحرك في قسم اختيار نوع المحرك.

المروحة.هناك عاملان رئيسيان يتحكمان في الطاقة المفقودة عند دوران المروحة – تصميم المروحة (مدى ملاءمتها للمحرك، وعلبة تروس السرعة، وبدن السفينة، وطريقة الصيد) وحالاتها. ويمكن التأثير في هذين العاملين من جانب مشغل السفينة، وهذا ما يتناوله قسم المروحة.

طريقة التشغيل.إن أثر مقاومة الأمواج، مع أنه يتحدد بصورة أساسية عن طريق أبعاد السفينة وشكلها (قسم شكل الهيكل)، يزيد بدرجة كبيرة مع السرعة. ويمكن تحقيق وفورات كبيرة في الوقود عن طريق الاحتفاظ بسرعة معقولة لبدن السفينة، بصرف النظر عن نوع السفينة. والعوامل التي تحدد اختيار سرعة التشغيل المثلى يرد وصفها في قسم تشغيل المحرك في المرفق 3.

وتؤثر عمليات صيد الأسماك أيضا على استهلاك الطاقة وكفاءتها عن طريق تكنولوجيا تروس السرعة وأنماط التشغيل، ولا سيما طول الرحلة. وليس من السهل بشكل خاص تغيير أي من هذه العناصر من الناحية العملية، وهذا الموضوع يناقش في قسم عمليات صيد الأسماك.

صيانة بدن السفينة.يمكن التحكم أساسا في مقدار الإحتكاك الخارجي عن طريق جودة تشطيب بدن السفينة – خشونة البدن وكذلك مقدار الأعشاب والنباتات البحرية التي تتراكم على بدن السفينة. وهذان العاملان يخضعان للتأثير المباشر لبرنامج الصيانة الذي يتبعه المشغل، ولكن إنفاق الكثير على طريقة تشطيب بدن السفينة لا يكون مجديا دائما حسب نوع السفينة ونوع الصيد. وهذا الموضوع يناقش بمزيد من التفصيل في قسم حالة بدن.السفينة.

وعند محاولة وضع أولويات لما يمكن عمله بطريقة أسهل من أجل تحسين كفاءة الوقود، يجدر النظر في نتائج أعمال بحثية ذات صلة أجريت في نيوزيلندا (جلبرت 1983). وتشير النتائج إلى أن الأسباب الرئيسية لعدم كفاءة الوقود، بترتيب الأولوية، هي:

· الانسان – مشغل السفينة بصورة اساسية!؛

· المراوح – قطر أو ميل زاوي غير دقيقين؛

· المحركات – غير ملائمة لعلبة تروس السرعة و/أو المروحة؛

· عدم ملاءمة المحرك أو سوء استخدامها.

ويعد المشغل أهم عامل في هذا النظام – فالتحسينات التقنية لكفاءة الوقود تصبح بالفعل غير ذات معنى دون تغييرات مقابلة في ممارسات التشغيل. والتطور التقني الذي يسمح لسفينة بأن تستهلك طاقة أقل عند سرعة تشغيلية يمكن أن يستخدم أيضا في أغلب الأحوال لزيادة السرعة التشغلية، وبذلك يلغي أي كسب. ولتحقيق كسب فعال في الطاقة، يجب أن يبقى ذلك جزءا منفصلا مثل الوفورات.

· إذ استخدمت الطاقة الفائضة التي تولدت نتيجة للتغييرات التقنية أو التشغيلية للحصول على سرعة أكبر (أو لإنجاز مزيد من الأعمال)، فعند ذلك لن تتحقق أي وفورات – فالتحكم في استخدام الطاقة يعتمد بصور متفاوتة على قرارات وحكم قائد السفينة خلال اليوم.
الاجراءات التشغلية

يناقش هذا القسم اجراءات كفاءة الوقود التي يمكن أن تتخذ بدون استثمار في معدات رأسمالية جديدة. ومن المهم ملاحظة أن هذا لا يعني أن الاجراءات بلا تكلفة – ففي كل حالة هناك ثمن ما يجب أن يدفع من أجل كفاءة الطاقة، إما على شكل تكاليف تشغيل أعلى أو قضاء فترات أطول في البحر. والقضية الحاسمة هي ما إذا كان الثمن المدفوع تقابله وفورات في الوفود. ومن المؤسف أنه يستحيل التعميم فيما يتعلق بصلاحية إجراءات كفاءة الطاقة – فهذا سوف يختلف بدرجة كبيرة من سفينة إلى أخرى ومن مشروع صيد إلى آخر. والأمر متروك لمالكي/مشغلي السفينة لتقييم ما إذا كانت هذه الاجراءات قابلة للتطبيق في حالتهم الخاصة.
تشغيل المحرك
إبطاء السرعة


تعد السرعة أهم عامل منفرد يؤثر على استهلاك الوقود. فأثرها مهم لدرجة أنه تجدر مواصلة تكرار المبادئ الكامنة وراءها برغم أنها قد تكون معروفة جيدا لكثير من مشغلي السفن. فعندما تدفع السفينة وسط المياه بواسطة المروحة، يستهلك قدر معين من الطاقة في تكوين موجات سطحية على جانبي السفينة ومن ورائها. والجهد المبذول في مقاومة تكوين هذه الأمواج يعرف بمقاومة تكوين الأمواج. ومع زيادة سرعة السفينة، يزيد مقدار الجهد المبذول في مقاومة تكوين الأمواج بسرعة كبيرة – بصورة لا تتناسب مع الزيادة في السرعة. ولمضاعفة سرعة السفينة، يلزم حرق أكثر من ضعف كمية الوقود. وعند السرعات الأعلى للسفينة، لا يتم فقط فقد مزيد من الوقود لمواجهة مقاومة الأمواج، بل ان المحرك نفسه أيضا قد لا يعمل عند المستوى الأكفأ، خاصة عندما تقترب سرعات المحرك من العدد الأقصى للدورات في الدقيقة. وهذان الأثران يتضافران لإعطاء معدل استهلاك سيء نسبيا للوقود عند السرعات الأعلى، وفي المقابل تتحقق وفورات كبيرة في الوقود من خلال خفض السرعة.

واختيار سرعة التشغيل (خاصة أثناء العبور) يكون عادة تحت السيطرة المباشرة للربان. ووفورات الوقود التي يمكن أن تتحقق عن طريق إبطاء السرعة لا تتطلب تكاليف مباشرة إضافية. ويمكن تقييد سرعة السفينة أثناء الصيد بواسطة بارامترات أخرى مثل السرعات المثلى للصيد الآلي أو الصيد العادي وقد لا تتغير بحرية كبيرة.

ويتطلب توفير الوقود عن طريق خفض السرعة شرطين رئيسيين:

· المعرفة.يجب أن يكون الربان مدركا لما يمكن تحقيقه عن طريق إبطاء السرعة.

· التقييد. يجب أن يكون الربان على استعداد للتحرك بمزيد من الإبطاء على الرغم من أن السفينة يمكن أن تتحرك بصورة اسرع.

والآن ما الذي يمكن توفيره عن طريق إبطاء السرعة؟ يكاد يكون من المستحيل التنبؤ بالوفورات الفعلية التي يمكن تحقيقها عن طريق إبطاء السرعة بسبب عوامل كثيرة مرتبطة بذلك. فعندما تنخفض سرعة المحرك عن العدد الأقصى للدورات في الدقيقة:

· تتباطأ السفينة وتستغرق الرحلة وقتا أطول؛

· سوف تتغير كفاءة المحرك، ولكنه سوف يستهلك وقودا أقل في الساعة؛

· تنخفض مقاومة بدن السفينة في المياه بسرعة كبيرة؛

· تتغير كفاءة المروحة.

أداء المحرك

محركات الديزل.تتغير كمية الوقود التي يستهلكها محرك ديزل لكل قوة حصانية بصورة طفيفة حسب سرعة المحرك. فمحرك الديزل الذي يعمل بالسحب العادي (المحرك الذي لا يوجد به شاحن توربيني) يميل إلى استخدام مزيد من الوقود لكل قوة حصانية عند السرعة الأقل، كما يتضح من الشكل 2. وعند انخفاض عدد الدورات في الدقيقة ربما يعمل المحرك في الواقع بكفاءة أقل.





الشكل 2: منحنى استهلاك الوقود المعتاد في محرك ديزل يعمل بالسحب العادي

ومحرك الديزل ذو الشاحن التوربيني والمزود بضاغط هواء صغير لدفع مزيد من الهواء إلى المحرك له خصائص مختلفة بعض الشيء. فهذا النوع من المحركات قد يعمل بكفاءة أكبر عند السرعات المنخفضة نسبيا، ولكن الكفاءة قد تنخفض بدرجة سريعة عند مواصلة تخفيض السرعة. والرسم الوارد في الشكل 3 يبين المحرك وهو يعمل في أكفأ صوره عند حوالي 80 في المائة من الحد الأقصى للدورات في الدقيقة. لاحظ في كلا الشكلين أن معدل التغيير في كفاءة الوقود ضئيل جدا في الواقع – في حدود بضع درجات مئوية عند خفض سرعة دورات المحرك في الدقيقة بنسبة 20 في المائة.

وتتباين خصائص منحنى استهلاك الوقود من محرك إلى محرك، خاصة فيما بين المحركات ذات القدرة الأصغر، ولكن كمسألة قياسية:



:15: 


الشكل 3: منحنى استهلاك الوقود المعتاد لمحرك ديزل ذي شاحن توربيني

· ينبغي تشغيل محرك الديزل الصغير بنسبة 80 في المائة تقريبا من الحد الأقصى للدورات في الدقيقة.

درجة الحرارة. محركات الديزل حساسة أيضا للتغيرات في درجة حرارة الوقود. فخلال رحلة طويلة، ترتفع درجة حرارة الوقود في خزان سفينة الصيد بدرجة بطيئة بسبب حرارة الوقود الداخل إلى الخزان أثناء العودة. وهذا يؤدي إلى فقدان ضئيل للقوة المحركة، حوالي 1 في المائة لكل 6 درجات مئوية (10 درجات فهرنهيت) فوق درجة حرارة 65 درجة مئوية (150 درجة فهرنهيت). ويظهر الأثر بشكل أوضح في السفن التي تعمل في أجواء مدارية.

المحركات الخارجية. قد تكون لمحرك خارجي تقليدي ثنائي الشوط يعمل بالجازولين بعض الخصائص غير المتوقعة بشكل خاص فيما يتعلق باستهلاك الوقود. فكمية الوقود المستخدمة لتوليد كل قوة حصانية تزداد بسرعة مع انخفاض الحمل (Aegisson and Endal, 1992) وهذا يرجع إلى هبوط في تدفق خليط الوقود وغازات العادم في المحرك، مما يؤدي إلى احتراق أقل كفاءة بشكل واضح. ومن المهم ملاحظة أنه كما هو الحال في محرك الديزل ذي السحب العادي، لا يزال المحرك الخارجي يحرق وقودا أقل في الساعة عند السرعات الأبطأ، ولكنه سوف يفعل ذلك بلا كفاءة – فكمية القوة المحركة الناتجة أقل بصورة غير متناسبة مع الوفورات في الوقود. ولا تزال هناك بعض المزايا من التشغيل بسرعات مخفضة للمحرك، ولكن هذا أقل مما يمكن توقعه.

والمحركات الخارجية التي تعمل بالكيروسين أقل صلاحية لتحقيق وفورات في الوقود عن طريق خفض سرعة المحرك. فمع ضيق فتحة الصمام الخانق، يسحب المحرك كمية من البنزين أكبر من الكيروسين بصورة متناسبة، وتكلفة ذلك سوف تقلل من الوفورات الناتجة عن خفض استهلاك الوقود في الساعة. ومع أنه يمكن توفير وقود عن طريق تشغيل المحركات الخارجية الثنائية الشوط مع تضييق فتحة الصمام الخانق، ينبغي ملاحظة ما يلي:

· يمكن تحقيق كفاءة الوقود بدرجة أكبر عن طريق خفض سرعات التشغيل باستخدام محرك خارجي أصغر مما يتحقق عن طريق التشغيل بتضييق فتحة الصمام الخانق.

غير أن هذا يترك لمشغل السفينة هامش قوة محركة منخفضا لاستخدامه عندما تكون السرعة ضرورية لأسباب تتعلق بالسلامة (لتجنب الطقس السيء مثلا) أو عندما يحتمل تعويض السعر العالي المدفوع عن زيادة استهلاك الوقود عن طريق أسعار سوقية أفضل لحصيلة الصيد.

مقاومة بدن السفينة. كما ذكر أعلاه، تزداد مقاومة بدن السفينة في المياه بدرجة كبيرة مع زيادة السرعة، وهذا يرجع أساسا إلى التراكم السريع لمقاومة تكون الأمواج. والتغير في مقاومة بدن السفينة أكثر وضوحا من التغير في كفاءة المحرك. ويبين الشكل 4 كيف تتفاوت متطلبات القوة المحركة العادية لسفينة صيد صغيرة مع اختلاف السرعة . وعند السرعات الأعلى، لاحظ ما يلي:

· أن المنحنى يصبح أكثر هبوطا؛

· أنه تلزم زيادة كبيرة في القوة المحركة لتحقيق زيادة طفيفة في السرعة؛

· أن الانخفاض الطفيف في السرعة يمكن أن يؤدي إلى انخفاض كبير في متطلبات القوة المحركة.

وسوف يختلف الشكل الدقيق لمعدل القوة المحركة/السرعة من سفينة إلى سفينة، ولكن الشكل 4 يقدم معدلا تقريبيا معقولا للشكل العام لسفينة مزودة بمحرك ديزل داخلي. فالسفينة التي تعمل بمحرك خارجي سوف تحتاج إلى قوة محركة تزيد بنسبة 50 في المائة تقريبا، والسبب في ذلك يرجع أساسا إلى انخفاض كفاءة مروحة المحرك الخارجي. ومن المهم إدراك أن استهلاك الوقود لكل من محرك الديزل والمحرك الخارجي الذي يعمل بالبنزين متناسب تقريبا مع مقدار القوة المحركة، وأن الحاجة إلى قوة حصانية عالية تساوي بشكل مباشر ارتفاع استهلاك الوقود.

الآثار المتجمعة.عند بحث الآثار المتجمعة لخفض السرعة على استهلاك الوقود في سفينة صيد، من المهم للغاية تذكر أن التغير في استهلاك المحرك للوقود في الساعة ليست له أهمية حقيقية. فجميع عمليات الصيد تقريبا تتطلب من السفينة أن تبحر من ميناء أو موقع بري إلى منطقة صيد معروفة. ولذلك فإن العامل المهم هو كمية الوقود المستخدم لقطع مسافة محددة، أو استهلاك الوقود لكل ميل بحري. ويبين استهلاك الوقود لكل ميل بحري ليس فقط كيف يتغير أداء المحرك مع السرعة، وإنما يبين أيضا التفاعلات بين المروحة وبدن السفينة والتي لا تتضح من بيانات استهلاك الوقود في الساعة.


----------



## marine_eng (14 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## marine_eng (14 أغسطس 2007)

الشكل 5: منحنيات استهلاك الوقود المقارنة لزورق طوله 13 مترا






الشكل 6: منحنى استهلاك الوقود لسفينة صيد طولها 13.1 متر


----------



## marine_eng (14 أغسطس 2007)

ويرتبط المقدار الدقيق لوفورات الوقود ارتباطا وثيقا بالسرعة الأصلية للسفينة. والسرعة القصوى لإزاحة البدن (مقاسة بالعقد) هي حوالي 2.43 X √ طول خط الماء (مقاسا بالأمتار) تبدأ بعدها في السير على مستوى سطح المياه والقفز فوق المياه بدلا من السير وسط المياه. وكلما اقتربت السفينة من سرعة الإزاحة القصوى زاد الكسب الذي يتحقق من إبطاء السرعة.

نحو سرعة مثلى.إن توفير الوقود عن طريق خفض السرعة أمر طيب للغاية، ولكن كما قيل في مقدمة هذا القسم، لا يتحقق أي كسب بلا ثمن. وفي هذه الحالة فإن التكلفة بالنسبة لمشغل السفينة تتمثل في الوقت، واتخاذ قرار صعب فيما يتعلق بجدوى إبطاء السرعة. فخفض السرعة يمكن أن يعني وقتا أقل للصيد، ووقتا أقل للراحة بين رحلات الصيد، أو حتى أسعارا سوقية أقل نظرا لتأخر الوصول.

ومع مراعاة مقاومة السفينة في المياه، يمكن التوصية بسرعات التشغيل القصوى على النحو التالي:

· بالنسبة للسفن الطويلة والرفيعة مثل الزوارق، ينبغي أن تكون سرعة التشغيل (بالعقد) أقل من 2.36 X √ ط.

· بالنسبة للسفن الأقصر والأعرض مثل سفن الصيد، ينبغي أن تكون سرعة التشغيل أقل من 1.98 X √ ط، حيث يمثل حرف (ط) طول خط الماء مقاسا بالأمتار.

وتؤدي هذه المبادئ التوجيهية إلى سرعات التشغيل القصوى الموصى بها في الجدول 2.

وقـد يصلح الجدول 2 كأول تقدير لاختيار سرعة تشغيل معقول، ولكن هذه ليست بالضرورة السرعة المثلى.ويتطلب تقدير السرعة المثلى أن يقيم مشغل السفينة توازنا بين الوفورات المتحققة من إبطاء السرعة والتكاليف المترتبـة على قضاء وقت أطول في البحر أو وقت أقل في الصيد. ومن الواضح أنه إذا كان تأخر الوصول إلى الميناء أو إلى المرسـى يعني أن السوق سوف تغلق وأن حصيلة الصيد لن تباع، فمن الأفضل السير بأقصى سرعة ممكنة لضمـان السوق. وبالمثل، إذا كانت السوق مفتوحـة دائمـا والأسعار لا تتقلب، فقد يكون من الأفضل توفير الوقود والعودة إلى الميناء بمعـدل أبطأ. ولكـن السؤال هو: ما مقدار البطء؟


----------



## marine_eng (16 أغسطس 2007)

upupupupupupuup


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــور اخى مارين جهد تحسد عليه


----------



## gadoo20042004 (17 أغسطس 2008)

موضوعك رائع يا خسارة انى اتأخرت كتير لغاية ما شوفته


----------



## m.hassanin (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع العظيم


----------



## gadoo20042004 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الصور مش ظاهرة ممكن تحملها لوحدها فى ملف و تلحقة بالموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 مارس 2009)

اخى مارين انج

هل فى حل لاظهار الصور اخى الفاضل؟ 

دمت بود


----------



## marine_eng (8 مارس 2009)

i will try to find the pics soon


----------

